# question



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

The best way to confirm average price would be to do a search on eBay of past sales. My guess would be around $100 to $150 for one in nice condition, give or take a bit. Incidentally, the rug type arrow rest and the arrow plate and the string are readily available from several online and catalog suppliers, such as Kustom King.



labsaver said:


> can anyone help. I have a Bear Glass Powered Grizzley 62" 45 # bow that my son wants to purchase from me. It has the leather grip and the Canadian 1953 patent date. The only # I can find on it is 16AG107. My husband used it in Alaska. I have no idea what price to ask for it. Can anyone help... thanks carol


----------



## ski-kat (Oct 26, 2005)

Your own son?

Give it to him!

Hope he does not want to use it, cause it's likely the limbs on an old bow will break if strung-up or shot.


----------



## dbracer (May 20, 2005)

*Bear Bow*

Longbowguy has it right. They sell for $100 to $150. Occasionally you see one go for as high as $225.

There is now reason it shouldn't be shootable unless it has been poorly handled or stored. Wouldn't you agree longbowguy?

A relative prospective: A comparable bow, brandnew of todays materials and workmanship, on today's market would sell for $650 to $800.

dbracer.


----------

